# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  طريقة عمل اختصارات في مسن بلاس

## أمل الظهور

*السلامـ عليكمـ ورحمهـ الله وبركاتهـ*  



*{ صباحـ / مساء .. اليآسمين ..* 








*الموضوع شرح كيفيه استبدآل الإختصارآت* 


*بجمله في المآسنجر بلآس*  


*الطريقه سهله اتبعوا معي الخطوات*  


*وراح تتضح لكمـ الطريقه =)* 




{ 1  




 



*نضغط على كلمة Plus ,, زي ماهو موضح بالصورة ..* 
*وبعدين على الإعدادات ,,* 




*{ 2*  






 




*نضغط على كلمة المحادثات زي ماهو موضح بالصورة ..* 

*{ 3*  





 





*نضغط على كلمة النصوص السريعة زي ماهو بالصورة ..*  
*{ 4*  



** 



*نضغط على إضافة ..* 

*{ 5*  




** 




*نحدد المربع اللي تحت ..*  
*وفي المربع رقم { 1 } النص المستبدل .. نحط الإختصار اللي نبي نستبدلهـ ..* 
*مثلا { س1* 
*وفي المربع { 2 } النص الجديد .. تحط الجمله اللي تريدها ..*  
*مثلا { السلامـ عليكمـ* 
*بعدين ,, { موافق* 
*اتمنى يكون الشرح واضح*  









*وهذي بعض الإختصارات المزخرفه* 






*·$26 السسـ·$55 (·$26 صبـآإح ·$55\·$26 مسـآإء الورد (F) ·$55)·$26 ـــلآم ..!* 
*·$55..{·$26 گيـف الـ ·$55ح ·$26 ـآإل ·$55.!؟* 
*·$55..{·$26 بـخير يـآوجـه الـ ·$55خ·$26 ـير ..* 
*·$26دوٍوٍوٍمــ إن شَـــآإء الله ·$55 ..!* 
*·$55...{ ·$26 يـّــدوٍوٍوٍم عــزگ ·$55...!* 
*·$55[·$26 بــ ·$55ر·$26 بــ·$55 ]* 
*·$55[ ·$26تــ ·$55ي·$26 ــت·$55 ]* 
*·$55بـــــــآااا·$26( واطلق ولگموو لي )·$55 ااااگ*  
*·$55وٍوٍوٍلـگـ ·$26( احلىا باگ ) ·$55 ـمـــوٍوٍوٍوٍ* 
*·$55 يـسلـمـوـوـو·$26( كلك ذوق )·$55 ـوـوـوـو .. (f)* 
*·$55..{ ·$26 نـوٍوٍم الـ ع ـوآإفي ·$55..!* 
*·$26مـآإ أقــوٍوٍل إلآ (·$55 كش آنـد مـآإلت ·$26)* 
*·$55..{·$26 أشوـوفك عل·$55ى·$26ا ·$55خ·$26 ـير يالـ ·$55غ ·$26ـآإلـي ..* 
*·$55 مع السسسـ ·$26( فمـآن الله)·$55 ـــلآمـــه* 

*وهذي خاصه*  

*[c=0][a=46]¦¦¦ [a=#B00000]فووووووو[/a] ۵[a=#A80000] لتي[/a] ¦¦¦[/a][/c]* 

*وهذي بعد*  

[c=0][a=#FC96CB] - - - -[/a][a=#FF3E9E] غــــلا [/a=20][a=#FE96C5] اااي --- [/a][/c] 

*وهذي بعد*  

[c=0][a=#FC96CB] - - - -[/a][a=#FF3E9E] بطـــيـختي [/a=20][a=#FE96C5] ـ--- [/a][/c]





*والحين روحو اكشخوا عند اللي معكم با الماسنجر*  



*منقول واتمنى مايكون مكرر*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

روووووووعه  

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

_واااااااااااو  حلويين مرره_ 

_يسلموووووووووووووو  أمول على الاختصارات الحلوه ؛؛_

_ماننحرم جديدكــ ؛؛_

_تح ـــــــــــــياتو_

----------


## hope

*حركــات رووعه ..*

*يسلموو على النــقل ..*


*يعطيك ربي العــافيه ..*


*لاعدمتـك ..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## احلى شهد

حركــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات أأكــشخ.... :cool: 

والله انــــها أأكششن... عجبتني بالقوووة  :bigsmile: 



[أمـــــــــــل الظهور]...

يصلموووووا خيوووو.... موضوع ولاأأرووع... :rolleyes: 

دمتي برعـــــــــايته عزوجل...

تحياتوووو...

----------


## ع ـابر سبيل

يعطيكـِ الـ ع ـآفيـهـ أختـي أمل الظهور .. 
 :amuse:

----------


## alzahrani33

حركتات

*والحين روحو اكشخوا عند اللي معكم با الماسنجر 

يسلمووووو
*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا
*[c=0][a=46]¦¦¦ [a=#B00000]فووووووو[/a] ۵[a=#A80000] لتي[/a] ¦¦¦[/a][/c*
*ع الاختصارات الروعه*
*ولا ننعدم من هالانامل ومن جديدها*
*s.u*

----------


## mrboch

مشكوووره 

الله يعطيش مليووووووون عافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*المشاكسه ،،كبرياء* 

*حور العين ،،mo5on_14*

*احلى شهد ،، عابر سبيل*

* الزهراني ،،mrboch*


*غلاي الفوله* 



*تسلموا على تواجدكم* 


*ماننحرم منه يارب* 


*موفقين*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

و!!!!!!!!!و كشخه

يسلموووو 

يعطيج العافيه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## fatemah

روووووووووعة يسلمو اموله حركات شي 

تحيـــــــــاتيـ

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو ام العبابيد 
حركاااات كشوخي 
تحيااااتي

----------


## looovely

مشكووووووووووره امل على الموضوع الكاشخ لاعدمنا جديدك 
                           تقبلي مروري وتحيـــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ونة حزن ، فاطمه ، هموسه ،looovely*



*تسلموا على تواجدكم* 


*ربي لايحرمنا منه ..*


*دامت مسنجراتكم مكشخه* 


*موفقين*

----------

